# Service Bodies



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm looking to buy a service body to fit a F-350, what are the brands to get? Omaha? Stahl? Reading? Knapahade?


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

I am not sure what the local electrical utility company uses, I will find out. I like their side bins because they have deep roll out drawers for the cans and a special area for their converters for power.


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

Royal bodies are really nice.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Forgot about Royal, I'll check them out, thanks.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Always worked around Redding and knapheide. Seemed alright.


----------



## Mpc_mhayes (Nov 27, 2012)

Gettinit said:


> I am not sure what the local electrical utility company uses, I will find out. I like their side bins because they have deep roll out drawers for the cans and a special area for their converters for power.


I have the slide bins. Got my truck from the phone company. I love the bins. Pex and copper fittings in there right place.


----------



## Drumma Plumma (Jun 5, 2012)

Go Reading aluminum. A bit more expensive, but it will never rust and weighs half of what a steel body does which equals more payload capacity.

Knapheide is most popular here as they are made in IL but I have seen a lot of KUV bodies rust fast here in Chicago with all the salt they use.


----------



## mpot (Oct 2, 2012)

Drumma Plumma said:


> Go Reading aluminum. A bit more expensive, but it will never rust and weighs half of what a steel body does which equals more payload capacity.
> 
> Knapheide is most popular here as they are made in IL but I have seen a lot of KUV bodies rust fast here in Chicago with all the salt they use.


Reading makes a great body, I do not like the aluminum bodies because of the translucent roof. Can't walk up there. Other than that I think Reading has the best product. Knapheide and it's piano hinges frustrate me. Doors and boxes not as "heavy" as the Reading. These are two most common manufactures here in the mid-Atlantic.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

If it makes a difference, Reading won the contract for military PW trucks.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

mpot said:


> Reading makes a great body, I do not like the aluminum bodies because of the translucent roof. Can't walk up there. Other than that I think Reading has the best product. Knapheide and it's piano hinges frustrate me. Doors and boxes not as "heavy" as the Reading. These are two most common manufactures here in the mid-Atlantic.


 I concur !! Reading is making my life much easier ! Wondering what will happen when the ice comes on any of these bodies though ,,, :blink:


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

I would take a look at Astoria as well.


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

I have worked out of royal and harbor, love my harbor body and it does not look like a dog house on a chassis.

excellent quality also.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Check out spartan or supreme work body's, they look pretty nice


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

This is for a F250, not sure if it would work for you but may be worth checking into. 

http://kansascity.craigslist.org/pts/3442096733.html


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

I have a Diamond utility bed on my 250.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

plumberkc said:


> This is for a F250, not sure if it would work for you but may be worth checking into.
> 
> http://kansascity.craigslist.org/pts/3442096733.html


I got one just like that on my Ram. I'm wanting more of a traditional service body this time.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

How do you like it? I am thinking about upgrading to a bigger truck and will probably be looking for a similar setup. I just hate to lose my pickup bed, know what I mean?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

They work well. Keeps everything out of the weather. I'd prefer a service/utility bed, but those utility tops are pretty handy if you dont need carry a huge payload.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

My 1st service truck was a Reading... then had different brands, went back to Reading when I went on my own.. now owns a 2nd Reading, the design been changed and the bed is all rusted out... only 8 yrs old


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

I love the deal I got on my dodge but wish like hell it was the 11' bed. Sawing 2' off pipe in the supply house parking lot is no fun.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

JDGA80 said:


> I love the deal I got on my dodge but wish like hell it was the 11' bed. Sawing 2' off pipe in the supply house parking lot is no fun.


 Don't the supply house have techs to do that for you??


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> Don't the supply house have techs to do that for you??


You had better not call those guys techs...


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

plumberkc said:


> You had better not call those guys techs...


There cool, they let me swap out delta and moen cartridges in bunches so I won't sweat it. Lol


----------



## flynnstone (Nov 14, 2011)

SewerRat said:


> Royal bodies are really nice.


The company truck i drive has royal boxes on it and the locks/handles suck! There has been a few times where i've looked in the side mirrors to find a bin open, when i know i shut them all....drives me crazy. Almost to the point where i have to lock them all before i drive.


----------

